# 1980 Schwinn Hurricane 5



## ohdeebee (Dec 16, 2010)

Found disassembled in boxes, in a dumpster. All original but is missing the shift knob. If anyone has one for sale let me know.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2010)

wow! Nice find!


----------



## ozzynut2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice find. Check ebay from time to time but I have never seen the shift knob for sale.


----------

